# Bougainville



## Graeme (Sep 8, 2007)

Some images of Bougainville 1945-6. My father was in the Army at the time involved in 'mopping up' operations.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 8, 2007)

Very cool pictures. Thank you for posting.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 8, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!! EXCELLENT PICTURES.

Bougainville was relatively unknown part of the war in the Pacific.

After Macarthur began his advance up New Guinea, this island lost its strategic significance.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2007)

Great stuff.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 8, 2007)

Very cool!!!!!


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, neat pics! Props to the Marines who had to take those god-awful little islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> Yeah, neat pics! Props to the Marines who had to take those god-awful little islands.



Actually, the US Army had more involvement in the seizing of the islands of the Pacific than the marines. "Props" should go to both.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 9, 2007)

Very cool Greame!!


----------



## v2 (Sep 9, 2007)

8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2007)

Great!


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 9, 2007)

By that stage, was there still any fighting going on?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, neat pics


----------



## Graeme (Sep 9, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> By that stage, was there still any fighting going on?


Hostilities had ceased.


And Talili in Rabaul. (Note the 'outdoor' picture theatre top left photo)


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Denniss (Sep 11, 2007)

What's the type of the aircraft wreck lying in the water? (first image, top left) Japanese flying boat Mavis or Emily ?


----------



## Graeme (Sep 11, 2007)

Denniss said:


> What's the type of the aircraft wreck lying in the water? (first image, top left) Japanese flying boat Mavis or Emily ?



Emily.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 7, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!! EXCELLENT PICTURES.
> 
> Bougainville was relatively unknown part of the war in the Pacific.
> 
> After Macarthur began his advance up New Guinea, this island lost its strategic significance.



And from what I understand the fighting there was worse than on the more famous Guadalcanal and the same was true of New Georgia.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ghostdancer said:


> And from what I understand the fighting there was worse than on the more famous Guadalcanal and the same was true of New Georgia.



Very true.

Most people don't realize that the fight for New Georgia produced more ground casualties than at Guadalcanal. Here the Japanese were dug in and on the defensive from the beginning. It was a harbinger of things to come.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 7, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Very true.
> 
> Most people don't realize that the fight for New Georgia produced more ground casualties than at Guadalcanal. Here the Japanese were dug in and on the defensive from the beginning. It was a harbinger of things to come.



When the subject of the worst places to have fought comes up New Guinea is often mentioned and the eastern front for Europe.


----------

